# BFN or bfp ?



## cabbagebaby

Took this first thing this morning and I’m sure I see a second line I held my itinerary for 7 hours and took a first response and got a bfn ?


----------



## Bevziibubble

iI see something faint but not sure on the colour of it. Good luck with your next test :)


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Have you retested?


----------



## justonemore31

I see pink. Aren't they more sensitive than frer


----------



## Kiwiberry

I see a vvfl but unable to tell if it's an evap or has some pink to it (on my cheap phone). Good luck hun!! Looking forward to your update! 

:dust:


----------



## promise07

I can definitely see the line but I never trust one brand anymore for lines. Can you retest with another brand to back it up?


----------



## mommy237

I see a line I would retest hun


----------



## Mellygal

Does this look positive? I'm having all the possible symptoms. Yesterday I got a very very faint line that was almost invisible and this was this afternoon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something but not sure on the colour. Good luck with your next test :)


----------



## Mellygal

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something but not sure on the colour. Good luck with your next test :)

I wish we had First response tests here. Unfortunately we've only got these strips :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's a shame :(


----------



## Xxenssial

I see something on your first one


----------



## justonemore31

I see that


----------



## napamermaid

I see it


----------



## soloso

I see very faint of both, keep testing! :D


----------

